# Just a fun thread... Tell us about the day you found out you were having more than 1!



## arj

For me, I was 13 weeks pregnant and had NO inkling whatsoever it was twins. I only had ovulation pain on one side that month (obviously meaning one egg :dohh: ) I have no history of twins, Im wasnt on any fertility drugs, Im only 27, My tummy was flat still at 12 weeks, my sickness only lasted a week, I had very low hCG count, and my doppler only picked up one heartbeat! ONE baby! Obviously! And it was going to be a girl becuase the Chinese birth chart and Shettles method was all good for a :pink: ! And it worked for my other two kids (girl and a boy). We were already calling her by her name, which was Jasmine! :D

13 weeks scan, lay down and was hoping baby was alive and kicking... I saw a baby with a beating heart and said "at least it's in there"! And the sonographer went silent and just stared at the screen, and I thought something was wrong! Then she said "you said the word it...... its actually a 'they'." And showed me a second baby over the other side of my tummy! :shock: And then she said one looked like a boy! 

I started shaking and crying and thinking that this cant be for real. I said "are you serious, are you serious" over and over.. It was like some kinda strange dream! My DH started talking about upgrading our car... Not like I cared about a car!!!!!!!!!!! And my 3 year old was with us and saw me cry and came up and held my hand :)

I was in a daze and shaking for the next few hours! But then rang friends and family and told them I was pregnant... AND that it was twins! A lot didnt believe me for ages! But the shock soon turned into excitement and now at 30 weeks, and Im stoked to be blessed two times over with my little boys who are growing well and are happy inside me waiting to come out in 8 weeks! :cloud9:


What was your experience?


----------



## 1948LC

Great thread!!

I found out I was having twins at 9 weeks as I had paid for a private scan as I was feeling very poorly (dizziness, no appetite, very tired and like a woman posessed - poor OH)! I also had "just" a feeling something was different with this pregnancy - it felt completley different to my two DD's. I was 29 at this point (now 30)! I was blaming my pregnancy vitamins at first for making me so ill!

My Mum is a twin and my Mums Great Aunt was a twin, I still never thought in a million years about the prospect of twins. 

Like you I laid on the couch just wanting to know there was a baby in there - then the sonographer said there is two - she was smiling away as I had just said to her I felt like something was very different.

I now have two more gorgeous girls. They were born at 37 + 2, Alana weighed 5Ib 12oz and Fleur 5Ib 14oz. x


----------



## kjv

Shocks for us all. Lol. 

I went in for an emergency scan due to pain in my side and they suspected an ectopic. Had a man scanning me and he said he could just make out a sac but there was something beside it, maybe a cyst bleed or another sac. At that point I freaked out. He asked if I'd do an internal scan, he didn't need to ask twice. There was a nurse present who was lovely, hubby couldn't make scan as was working. The scanner confirmed 2 sacs and I just remember crying uncontrollably, I remember thinking I have 3 kids already, hubby gonna kill me lol. I asked for a pic as proof and was given an appointment to return in 2 wks to find heartbeats. 

I phoned hubby and he said what's wrong I said "it's twins". He just laughed. He was so over the moon, it took me a while to calm down and accept it. 
I'm now 34 wks with boy/girl twins and think its great and so excited. Hubby has been so supportive and brilliantly throughout. The worse part was the sickness which I still suffer from but it's all worth it when I meet my babies . :) xx


----------



## heyyady

When I went in for my first OB/GYN visit- I had MC fraternal twins a couple months previous, so they did an ultrasound to Date my pregnancy, as I figured I was only 3-4 weeks. the Dr. tried to get a good measurement of the baby and said she was going to have to send us in for a sono on the good machines at the hospital, that she couldn't get a good read because the baby was being too active "there are arms and legs everywhere". Hubby and I laughed a bit nervously and I said "But there's only one in there this time? Right?" She paused. Furrowed her brow and moved the want a bit and said "oh, you're right- there's the other head!" :shock: confirmed the next day that there were TWO (not a two headed baby that I had nightmares about all night the night before :dohh: ) healthy, strong, and 9 weeks!!! Turns out I got pregnant again (this time identicals) exactly 28 days after MC!

For the record- No, I was not on fertility drugs/enhancers- and Yes, twins run in my family (All fraternal)


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

We were on Clomid and I had gotten a really early, very positive HPT and some relatively high hCG numbers, but I (naively) thought "ohhh 90% of people who get pregnant on Clomid end up with a singleton, surely there's only one."

Our first scan was an accidental scan bc the lab made an error and she could see "several little holes, but nothing looks like a sac." So, I spent the next 2 weeks freaking out that there was actually nothing in there at all. :dohh:

Went back for a dating scan at 7w1d and as soon as she put the probe in I could see two and immediately said "Oh my gosh, there's two aren't there? Are there two? I can see two."

She was quiet for a second while she looked around and eventually said "Yep, two heartbeats." 

I just cracked up laughing and when we left went between hysterical laughing and sobbing. In fact I still alternate between the two I think. :cry::haha:


----------



## TTCnum2

It was my 7w4d dating scan. My DH was working so I went with my mom. The tech was using the normal abdominal one at first, I saw a few flashes of the screen but didn't really think anything of it, I was kind of half paying attention talking to my mom waiting until she got a good picture on the screen to really look at it. But then she said she would need to do an internal, so she left while I took my pants off and put the sheet over me. She came back and got to it. All the sudden she asks
"Do twins run in your family?" My mothers mouth dropped and I said 
"Noo! Why?", "there are two babies there" she said.
I asked if she was kidding, even though I knew it wasn't allowed and she replied with 
"This I cannot joke about" I just grabbed my head and kept saying "oh my god" while my mother began jumping up and down and squealing lol


----------



## LesleyL

Good thread! I got a bfp at 6 dpo after 5th round of clomid. Soo....i found out at 3 wks 6 days. About a wk later i started spotting light pink and it wasnt stopping. Called the office and they wanted a sono. They did the scan...the tech didnt say a word through the whole thing. The office called right when i pulled in my driveway and said they thought it was ectopic or there were 2 and one was ectopic. I was devastated because i was finally pg after 17 months and then got that bad news. I had a f/u appt about 2 wks later. As soon as she put the probe in she said dont worry theres a heartbeat and its interuterine. I saw something else on the screen and asked what it was. She said prob a bleed and that it would dissolve by itself. She then said she was going to grab another tech to take some pics (which i thought was fishy). The other tech came in and right away said it was another baby. No heartbeat yet but she was measuring 4 days behind baby a. My husband claims he just knew lol. I went back a wk later and there were 2 heartbeats.


----------



## xxx_faithful

BabyBumpAhead said:


> We were on Clomid and I had gotten a really early, very positive HPT and some relatively high hCG numbers, but I (naively) thought "ohhh 90% of people who get pregnant on Clomid end up with a singleton, surely there's only one."
> 
> Our first scan was an accidental scan bc the lab made an error and she could see "several little holes, but nothing looks like a sac." So, I spent the next 2 weeks freaking out that there was actually nothing in there at all. :dohh:
> 
> Went back for a dating scan at 7w1d and as soon as she put the probe in I could see two and immediately said "Oh my gosh, there's two aren't there? Are there two? I can see two."
> 
> She was quiet for a second while she looked around and eventually said "Yep, two heartbeats."
> 
> I just cracked up laughing and when we left went between hysterical laughing and sobbing. In fact I still alternate between the two I think. :cry::haha:

Wow!!!!! you are so so so so lucky. Super happy for you. I wish you a lovely pregnancy. I hope i get to be as lucky as you someday soon on clomid :) Pray!


----------



## xxx_faithful

LesleyL said:


> Good thread! I got a bfp at 6 dpo after 5th round of clomid. Soo....i found out at 3 wks 6 days. About a wk later i started spotting light pink and it wasnt stopping. Called the office and they wanted a sono. They did the scan...the tech didnt say a word through the whole thing. The office called right when i pulled in my driveway and said they thought it was ectopic or there were 2 and one was ectopic. I was devastated because i was finally pg after 17 months and then got that bad news. I had a f/u appt about 2 wks later. As soon as she put the probe in she said dont worry theres a heartbeat and its interuterine. I saw something else on the screen and asked what it was. She said prob a bleed and that it would dissolve by itself. She then said she was going to grab another tech to take some pics (which i thought was fishy). The other tech came in and right away said it was another baby. No heartbeat yet but she was measuring 4 days behind baby a. My husband claims he just knew lol. I went back a wk later and there were 2 heartbeats.

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwe. Your such a brave girl. Thats such amazing when you have been through that longing for such a long tiem. How ever did you cope trying for 17mths? Was there tension sometimes with your husband? Did you lose hope with clomid through the cycles? I have been trying a little less then 2 years with 2 m/c and this is my 5x cycle of clomid. Any advice?


----------



## LesleyL

Yes. My husband was fed up with me. I even skipped the month before i got pg and my doctor was ticked i did that....he said it would mess up my cycles. I showed him! Lol. I was so frustrated month after month. I was very ready to give up. They never checked me and i didnt use opks but after using the clomid for four months i could tell i was ovulating around day 18. I told my dh it was our only shot to try around that cd. We did 3 mornings in a row and i forced myself to fall asleep after every time with my hips up on a pillow. Thats the only thing i did different that month. I swear it was the morning sex that did it...sperm count is higher ;) i wish u so much luck because i know first hand how hard it can be.


----------



## arj

I had morning sex too and got twins =D No clomid tho, just the natural way. And it was my DH's 30th birthday that day too! (lucky him lol)

I think the hips elevated may or may not help... With my DS I got pregnant only having unprotected sex once in the month, it was day 17, standing up in the shower and I literally got the showerhead and flushed all the little guys out of me (I wanted to start trying the month after)! Obviously not allllll of it came out tho!


----------



## heyyady

Funny- we had morning sex too- both times :D


----------



## Bumblebee117

awesome thread - great stories! 

I found out I was pregnant at 3 weeks after my last period. I only took a test because OH and I had a photo shoot after our holiday (when we were nicely tanned :) ) and I started sweating like a pig when they did my make up. Afterwards I wanted to eat the floor cleaner in the entrance area... so I was sure there is something wrong! We didn't try, we didn't prevent! 

I took a test 2 days later and surely it was positive! I called my mum (who still lives in Austria) and told her! She was over the moon (even tho I am only 22 and she only just turned 42) and told me if I knew it would be twins. And I said "stop joking about those things, one will be enough at the moment" and she wouldn't stop saying that I was meant to have twins as they run in my family (fraternal).

I wouldn't believe it at all but also joked with OH at my birthday dinner about it and he said "Oh dear, just imagine 2 girls at once" (we only have girls in our family - my gramps was the last boy in 1954) and we just said "nooo, never" :D

I went to Austria on August 1st 2011 and got a last minute appt at my gynacologist's for the next day to date my pregnancy and took my mum as OH was in Devon with his family. I laid down and he inserted the probe and I told my mum that I don't want to look in case something is wrong and turned my head towards her, she was standing behind me so she won't see my donwstairs area lol. 

"I hope you have string nerves" the tech said and my mum said "look there THEY are!" so I looked and started laughing and crying at the same time! 

I couldn't reach OH all day until about 7pm and when I told him he said "you're kidding me!?" but was sooo happy and text me later that he loves me and the twins already more than anything else in the world. :cloud9:

Ella Joyce (5lbs 12oz) and Finn Victor (5lbs 6oz) were born at 36+3 after a 15hr labour, but 6 days of contractions.

Now we are a really happy family.


----------



## arj

Yay you got your boy! Will you have any more kids? You really risk more twins dont you!


----------



## fidgets mammy

well my midwife arranged an early scan as i was having alot of pain in my left side-we feared ectopic. i was 7wks pregnant. my dad drove us there, on the way hubby said i reckon its twins, eeh what would we do if it was, i said dont be silly i googled it, its not twins, but if it was id be happy. we got there, very scared, expected bad news.sonographer told us there was a heart beat but then went quiet, so me being me started rambling on about some old shite, hubbys face looked strange, athen the sonographer put down the scanner and put a hand on either hers or mine-cant remember-and said- "theres two". i looked at hubby and then back at her and said "two what" and laughed. she said "two babies, both with heart beats, yr having twins".

i laughed some more then said"but i havent bn ill, i googled twins and they siad yr ill" she told me to think myself lucky and went on to explain everything.

we went for a coffee and sat and laughed, hubby looked petrified, kept saying "well what if we get two girls, bet its two girls, what will i do with two girls!!!"

i just couldnt comprehend how the hell someone of my size would carry two babies!!

and that was that day!!

lots of emotions followed and as u all know-hubby got his girls he was so frightened of!!!

we'd be trying for 6 months and nothing, id bn under stress tho, my grandad had died and we werent trying properly, the night i think i fell was when we dtd on my ovulation time. hubby joked and said "right get yr legs up on the wall with yr bum in the air, it worked with finn, its taking bloody ages this time" so i did. and what do u know!!

he now jokes saying i didnt need to stay there that long.


----------



## Bumblebee117

haha, yeah I feel very blessed having one of each and yep - we want ONE more and will probably take the risk of having twins again! but only once Ella and Finn are in school! :)


----------



## jogami

BabyBumpAhead said:


> We were on Clomid and I had gotten a really early, very positive HPT and some relatively high hCG numbers, but I (naively) thought "ohhh 90% of people who get pregnant on Clomid end up with a singleton, surely there's only one."
> 
> Our first scan was an accidental scan bc the lab made an error and she could see "several little holes, but nothing looks like a sac." So, I spent the next 2 weeks freaking out that there was actually nothing in there at all. :dohh:
> 
> Went back for a dating scan at 7w1d and as soon as she put the probe in I could see two and immediately said "Oh my gosh, there's two aren't there? Are there two? I can see two."
> 
> She was quiet for a second while she looked around and eventually said "Yep, two heartbeats."
> 
> I just cracked up laughing and when we left went between hysterical laughing and sobbing. In fact I still alternate between the two I think. :cry::haha:

I could have written this exact thread. I have PCOS so don't ovulate on my own. DH thought it was time to try for a baby brother or sister for DS so I scheduled an appointment with my fertility specialist (it had taken 4 and a half years, clomid and a IUI to conceive my son), so we didn't want to leave anything to chance. My FS said that he saw the cysts but not as bad as last time and he just wanted to put me on the Clomid for a month and see what it did, ie. if it'd aggravate the cysts, make me ovulate etc. He put on 50mg days 4-8 and said I must go back on CD9 or CD10 to see how the follies looked; I presumed he'd want to perform another IUI if the follies looked good. Anyway the days happened to fall on Easter weekend and DH works away so he was only home once that whole month. We DTD on day 9 or 10 and I decided to not go to the doctor until the following month as it was hectic. Easter was that weekend and there were just too many things going on. I felt for certain we were out that month because we only dtd once the whole month and it was way before ovulation day (I presumed). I had no idea how many follies I'd make or if I'd even ovulated on the Clomid. I felt completely fine post ovulation and was 100% sure I couldn't be pregnant so just carried on as usual. My friend was going through IVF at the time and I was on CD30, so about 16 days after ovualtion (assuming I O'd on day 14), and I still hadn't come on. She told me "please take a test with me" and I said "For what? I'm not pregnant". My cycles also vary between 33-39 days usually so I was early for my period anyway. The only thing I did find was that day I had a metallic taste in my mouth but I brushed it aside thinking I'd eaten something to do that. She kept bugging that she didn't want to do the test herself so I caved in and told her I'd get a test "but I didn't know what for". I went to the pharmacy and bought the cheapest one I could find (was not going to waste money on a -hpt). I got to work and she said "ready lets do this". I went wee'd, washed my hands and thought nothing of it, almost walked out the door when I realised I'd left the test on the toilet paper dispenser. I turned around and saw 2 VERY BRIGHT RED LINES! I almost passed out I swear!!! I started thinking the test was faulty etc etc. I went for bloods straight away as I thought well what have I got to lose. I went to pick the bloods up that afternoon and hcg was 1776, the nurse said she'd never seen so high that early and was I sure of my dates. I came back to work and started googling what else could give false positives and high hcg and got ovarian cancer etc etc. I was convinced I was dying :dohh: Yes I really didn't believe I was pregnant! Either way I called DH and told him "I took a test and it said I'm pregnant and I took a blood test and it said I'm pregnant". He said "what?" I said "I'm pregnant" him: "What?" "I'm pregnant" "what?" "Dammit I'm pregnant" :haha: "But we only did it once?" "I know, that's why I'm not believing it til I have a ultrasound". So fast forward to 7 weeks 1 day I go to my obgyn and tell him our story and that hcg was high and he said "maybe its twins". He does an internal and says "There's one beautiful baby!" I was so overjoyed! I could finally believe it :thumbup: Then he said "You know I was only joking about the twins thing?" "yes doctor" "Well turns out the jokes on me! Congrats there's your second healthy baby". Well we almost passed out! My son was one of two as well but I experienced early bleeding and clots for 3 weeks and it was confirmed that I had a vanishing twin at 6 weeks. So I'm very scared and nervous but I'm praying both my little miracle beans are well and healthy, for miracles they really are :kiss:


----------



## arj

Wow Jogami, going from not even thinking about pregnancy to twins! lol

Was your IVF friend pregnant too?


----------



## Mrs Mc

We found out at the normal 12 week scan. This is my first pregnancy so didnt know what to expect. I felt really ill for the first 3 months but didnt know if that was normal or not. I got a strong positive hpt 10dpo but again didnt know if that was unusual or not.
When we went for the scan i was so scared there was going to be nothing in there i just sat in waiting room saying to oh, please let there be a heartbeat. We have no twins in our family and hadnt even mentioned the possibility or joked about it.
When she did the u/s she was very quiet and it took a while so i started to get very scared. She then asked if we have twins in the family to which both oh and i in unison said NO. She started to laugh and said, Well you do now!! OH and i just started to laugh and continued to laugh all day. We were so happy, still are. 
I remember being really pleased because i hadnt told many people but lots had guessed cos i'd looked so ill for so long. When i told yhem all i had some news everyone said oh we know what your gonna say, and i was like, oh no you dont:haha:


----------



## jogami

arj said:


> Wow Jogami, going from not even thinking about pregnancy to twins! lol
> 
> Was your IVF friend pregnant too?

Sadly not Arj :cry:

She put 6 embies back (it was her 4th failed IVF), and she got an extremely faint on the hpt so went for bloods and her levels were 26. Doctor told her she was pregnant but not to get too excited her levels were extremely low. We prayed they'd double and double and rise, next time they were 35 and doctor sounded worried, 3rd test they went down to 15 and she miscarried shortly after. 

Imagine how bad I felt that I didn't even really try and here I was preggers and she put 6 back and none of them made it :( She even got excited saying what if all 6 took how would she cope etc and she was doing alot of research on multiples.

It's always awkward in a situation like that because I'm sure she thought hers would be the + and mine the -. I'm still here for her anyway I can be because I know the emotional rollercoaster that goes with ttc.

She has recently said she wants me to surrogate for her and if we'd seriously consider it, if she still has not gotten pregnant in 2 years time.


----------



## twin mum 27

HI all, I am new to this forum.

I went for an emergency scan at 5 weeks and 5 days pregnant as I was having terrible back pain and my doctor thought it might be an ectopic.
I remember being so nervous and holding my Dh's hand so tight thinking 'oh god please just be in the right spot!' she put the probe in and immediately said "yep, there is a baby developing in the uterus" I sighed with relief and so did my DH. But seconds later she added "...oh and theres another one". She said t so casually! like it was no big thing! 
I looked at DH before giving a reaction and he sqeazed my hand so tight and had a tear running down his face with the biggest smile i have ever seen! I just kept staring at the screen and felt like the luckiest woman on earth! One of the happiest days of my life!

It was a complete shock to us. We fell pregnant the first month trying, have no history of twins (they are fraternal) and I was only 23 at the time. We just got lucky I guess! I developed severe hyperemesis and was hospitalised for the majority of my pregnancy.

Our DCDA boys were born at 36+6 (emergency cesarean due to pre-eclampsia)

Joshua weighing 6lb 4oz. and Callum weighing 5lb 11oz.
They are no 10 months old and omg so worth the agony of a multiple pregnancy lol


----------



## Mea

We had IVF and had 2 embryos put back as it was our last chance to get a sibling for josh, even though the clinic warned us against it as they were excellent 5 dy embryos with a 50% chance of multiples. ( this was also a completely natural frozen cycle)
Instead of testing at day 14 I got impatient just like on all the other cycles and tested at day 7!!!! Expecting a negative as it was so early and the test said 3-4 weeks pregnant!!!!! I knew then both had taken but mu husband told me not to be stupid!!
So at our 7 week scan we were told it was twins and we both just looked at each other and laughed!! And that was on my 38th birthday the best present I could ever have wished for.


----------



## arj

jogami said:


> arj said:
> 
> 
> Wow Jogami, going from not even thinking about pregnancy to twins! lol
> 
> Was your IVF friend pregnant too?
> 
> Sadly not Arj :cry:
> 
> She put 6 embies back (it was her 4th failed IVF), and she got an extremely faint on the hpt so went for bloods and her levels were 26. Doctor told her she was pregnant but not to get too excited her levels were extremely low. We prayed they'd double and double and rise, next time they were 35 and doctor sounded worried, 3rd test they went down to 15 and she miscarried shortly after.
> 
> Imagine how bad I felt that I didn't even really try and here I was preggers and she put 6 back and none of them made it :( She even got excited saying what if all 6 took how would she cope etc and she was doing alot of research on multiples.
> 
> It's always awkward in a situation like that because I'm sure she thought hers would be the + and mine the -. I'm still here for her anyway I can be because I know the emotional rollercoaster that goes with ttc.
> 
> She has recently said she wants me to surrogate for her and if we'd seriously consider it, if she still has not gotten pregnant in 2 years time.Click to expand...

Ohhh Poor thing. That must have been so hard for her. Wow 6 embies and nothing. Hope she gets her baby, and you would be awesome to surrogate for her, I would do that for close friends too.

My SIL had done fertility treatment (clomid and IUI) when I fell pregnant naturally on my 1st cycle (as usual) and the day I found out it was twins my SIL had some bad news and she was so happy for me on the phone but told me she cried afterward, not at my news but out of frustration and anger toward her own body that wouldnt get pregnant. Thankfully last week her 1st IVF attempt worked and she is 5 weeks pregnant :)


----------



## zephyr

I had a mc immediately before getting pregnant with the twins and I was pretty messed up over it and told everyone that we would be having two next to make up for the one we lost. I convinced myself that I was pregnant with two babies and had dreams and earlier symptoms and had that feeling but put it all down to the loss I had and me being slightly crazy :p 

The drive to the scan was like a dream, I was so nervous and I was just hoping and parying I wasn't going to miiscarry again and that we had a healthy baby on the screen.
I was 6.5 weeks so didn't expect to see much but was hoping for a heartbeat at least.
Before we got there we talked about names and OH kept picking dreadful ones and wanted to know the sex later on too, but I wanted to keep it yellow so we agreed that if there were two babies we would name one each and that if there were two babies we would find out the sex's at the 20 week scan......

As soon as the lady put the scan on the screen I saw two sacs with a blob in each and I gasped and said "OMG IS THAT?!........" and the lady replied "two? I think so hang on we will check again soon" and she quickly flicked it away and checked everything else before the babies!! Longest wait of my life but the whole time I was laughing and crying and couldn't stay still.

OH was just in the background going "yuuuus!! I'm awesome, I got two babies at once! yeeeeaaaah! I get to name one!!"

Finally she went back to measure the babies and showed us both heartbeats then I told her to check for triplets cos of a dream I had, which she did and there was only two babies.

As soon as we got back to the car we phoned the grandparents of the babies and I told my best friend who couldn't believe it cos she thought I had gone mad in the head with all the previous twin talk.
Then we got home and posted the scan photo on facebook! Everyone was like OMG!! It was great, I will never forget that day :D


----------



## xxx_faithful

LesleyL said:


> Yes. My husband was fed up with me. I even skipped the month before i got pg and my doctor was ticked i did that....he said it would mess up my cycles. I showed him! Lol. I was so frustrated month after month. I was very ready to give up. They never checked me and i didnt use opks but after using the clomid for four months i could tell i was ovulating around day 18. I told my dh it was our only shot to try around that cd. We did 3 mornings in a row and i forced myself to fall asleep after every time with my hips up on a pillow. Thats the only thing i did different that month. I swear it was the morning sex that did it...sperm count is higher ;) i wish u so much luck because i know first hand how hard it can be.

Thankyou so much. I will take the advice on board! 1. pelvis up 2. morning fun lol. It is comforting to hear other woman say it wasn't always rosy with your hubby through the longing. Makes you feel human :) Were you scared of going to the 6x cycle mark on clomid and having to take a break? They say any more and its likely for the drug to start thinning the lining. :s I'm on cycle #5, lets hope i dont need that break!


----------



## LesleyL

Not only that it causes cysts too. I got one anyways. No pain. It went away after first tri. I didnt even know i had i til they told me. I was extremely nervous knowing i only had the one more shot. I prayed every night it worked.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

xxx_faithful said:


> LesleyL said:
> 
> 
> Yes. My husband was fed up with me. I even skipped the month before i got pg and my doctor was ticked i did that....he said it would mess up my cycles. I showed him! Lol. I was so frustrated month after month. I was very ready to give up. They never checked me and i didnt use opks but after using the clomid for four months i could tell i was ovulating around day 18. I told my dh it was our only shot to try around that cd. We did 3 mornings in a row and i forced myself to fall asleep after every time with my hips up on a pillow. Thats the only thing i did different that month. I swear it was the morning sex that did it...sperm count is higher ;) i wish u so much luck because i know first hand how hard it can be.
> 
> Thankyou so much. I will take the advice on board! 1. pelvis up 2. morning fun lol. It is comforting to hear other woman say it wasn't always rosy with your hubby through the longing. Makes you feel human :) Were you scared of going to the 6x cycle mark on clomid and having to take a break? They say any more and its likely for the drug to start thinning the lining. :s I'm on cycle #5, lets hope i dont need that break!Click to expand...

Ours were night time sex I think. :) I did put my hips up...just as I had done every other month we didn't get pregnant at all, though. Who knows.


----------



## zee1984

Love the thread!!!

Feb 11/12 my hubby and I woke up and decided to make some love, well right after I went to the washroom and noticed faint blood stains in the toilet. This being my first pregnancy and at that time I was 6wand6d preggo i paniced and insisted that my hubby take me to the hospital to make sure everything was ok.

Well first they did blood work, then took my urine.. after waiting and waiting and trust me in Toronto, Canada, the wait can be anywhere from 2hrs to 6hrs to see a doctor in the emerg- i said to my hubby can you imagine if there are two in there... reason for saying that was because I had such a strong feeling that there was more then one in there.. anyways the dr finally sends me in for an ultrasound and while the tech is looking at the screen I say to him "are there two in there" he looks at me in shock and says 
"YES, how did you know?" I was soooo THRILLED and SHOCKED, even though I had wanted it and had a feeling, I still was in shock that 1) my feeling was correct and 2) WOW I am really pregnant with twins. My hubby was just in complete and utter shock yet overjoyed.

Anyways in the end, both babies were just fine, the slight spotting was normal according to the Dr, especially after intercourse.. so thats it, thats my story!!!


----------



## san fran shan

I knew twins were a chance since I took clomid. We TTC for over 15 months and were in the unexplained infertility category. My 1st IUI was unmedicated since I was scared of what clomid would do. That IUI failed. We tried 1 more cycle naturally, and when that failed we decided it was time to try clomid. I had an IUI on April 1st and got a BFP on April 13th. I had my HCG levels measured at 14 and 16 dpo and while they were shooting up, a nurse said she didn't suspect twins based on my levels. So I kind of put it out of my mind. I was under the care of a RE so I had an early scan at 7 weeks 2 days. The night before the scan, all my symptoms went away, so I was going in expecting bad news. As my husband and I were waiting in the room for the doc, I jokingly said....Oh yeah, remember scenario #3??? Twins??? The doc did the scan and found the 1st heart beat right away. I asked, that's all that's in there right??? He said, hold on, let's look around....And there is was!! A 2nd heartbeat!! I started laughing and crying and freaking out all at the same time! My husband was squeezing my hand and shaking! We are so happy and excited now after the initial overwhelming feeling went away!


----------



## xxxemsxxx

I found out at our 12 week scan. I has no idea, hadn't had any morning sickness, just very tired and eating all the time. My mum had, had a dream about 18 months before of me having twins but I thought nothing off it.

The sonographer before she started the scan asked if their were twins in the family, we replied no, she started the scan and said can you see what I see?? Looked and could see two little blobs, and said two? She replied yes your having twins. It was a good job I was lying down at the time. My DH couldn't stop smiling, I was slightly terrified but happy everything was ok. I then blamed by mum!!! xx


----------



## Laura2919

I was 8 weeks. I had previously had a scan at 6 weeks as I had a missed miscarriage in December 2007 so it was a reassurance scan. At my 6 week scan I had gone into the room with FOB and my sister, the sonographer started scanning me and she found a little baby with a beating heart, she said all looked ok and that I was 6 weeks exactly, she looked around a bit more and found a dark shadow, she said this looked very much like a failed pregnancy because the sac was only measuring 5 weeks or so. We thought nothing of it and they booked us in for a scan in two weeks. 

Now comes to the scan at 8 weeks and we see the midwife first who asked us if we had thought much about the possibility of twins to which I replied I hadn't because I wasn't that lucky. I had FOB (we were together at the time) and my mum (who lost twin boys at 22 weeks back in the 70's) I had the same sonographer as I did at 6 weeks so she already knew my history. She said she was just checking baby's heartbeat and then turned the screen for us to see this little beating bean on the screen, FOB, my mum and I were so happy, then she moved the monitor and said 'and there is baby number 2' I just burst out laughing, FOB was laughing and mum was laughing and crying. It was such a special moment and I am so so thankful that my mum was there with us. Was such an amazing day and I can remember it like it was yesterday :) :) :) still makes me grin ear to ear. 
The sonographer said I deserved a free scan pic and it was the cutest thing I had ever seen.


----------



## jogami

arj said:


> jogami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arj said:
> 
> 
> Wow Jogami, going from not even thinking about pregnancy to twins! lol
> 
> Was your IVF friend pregnant too?
> 
> Sadly not Arj :cry:
> 
> She put 6 embies back (it was her 4th failed IVF), and she got an extremely faint on the hpt so went for bloods and her levels were 26. Doctor told her she was pregnant but not to get too excited her levels were extremely low. We prayed they'd double and double and rise, next time they were 35 and doctor sounded worried, 3rd test they went down to 15 and she miscarried shortly after.
> 
> Imagine how bad I felt that I didn't even really try and here I was preggers and she put 6 back and none of them made it :( She even got excited saying what if all 6 took how would she cope etc and she was doing alot of research on multiples.
> 
> It's always awkward in a situation like that because I'm sure she thought hers would be the + and mine the -. I'm still here for her anyway I can be because I know the emotional rollercoaster that goes with ttc.
> 
> She has recently said she wants me to surrogate for her and if we'd seriously consider it, if she still has not gotten pregnant in 2 years time.Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh Poor thing. That must have been so hard for her. Wow 6 embies and nothing. Hope she gets her baby, and you would be awesome to surrogate for her, I would do that for close friends too.
> 
> My SIL had done fertility treatment (clomid and IUI) when I fell pregnant naturally on my 1st cycle (as usual) and the day I found out it was twins my SIL had some bad news and she was so happy for me on the phone but told me she cried afterward, not at my news but out of frustration and anger toward her own body that wouldnt get pregnant. Thankfully last week her 1st IVF attempt worked and she is 5 weeks pregnant :)Click to expand...

I know right I thought for sure at least one would take! The FS even told he doesn't usually put so many back but advised it because of her "track" record! Funny enough she is stunning, very young-looking and good body etc, you wouldn't imagine she'd struggle so much. They actually have a daughter from their first IVF ever 4 years ago, but since then they have had numerous without success. I told her I'd surrogate for her no problem. Hubby told it's my body and if I want to he'll support me 100%. I just wanted to be done having my kids before carrying for someone else. I was worried I carry for another couple and then struggle to or can't have my own after. Luckily the Big Man Upstairs was watching out for me and blessed me with 2 now so DH are done after this! He only wanted 2, I wanted 3 and I got my wish so I'm more than happy after this.

I'm so pleased for your SIL :happydance: it's always wonderful when a happy ending comes out of assisted conception. Struggling for a baby is so heartbreaking!


----------



## Lisa84

I had my scan yesterday and found out it was twins :) Its wasnt really unexpected because this is an IVF pregnancy and i had two embryos put back. 

We knew that this pregnancy was probably going to be our only one so having twins feels like we have won the lottery :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## LesleyL

Awww! Congrats!


----------



## auntcarrie

Do you want to know about the first time, or the second time? 

I've kind of blocked out the second time... actually.... ;)


----------



## san fran shan

auntcarrie said:


> Do you want to know about the first time, or the second time?
> 
> I've kind of blocked out the second time... actually.... ;)

Twins twice?! Wow!! Both stories would be fun to read. But I would really love to hear about the *2nd* time you found out it was *twins!*


----------



## arj

Congrats Lisa!! Are yours fraternal or identical and when are you due, I'll add you to our (now quite extensive) list! 

Tell us about both Auntcarrie!! :D


----------



## Lisa84

MY twinnies are fraternal hun coz we had 2 eggs put back :) xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Oo which Thread has the list ive been added to? xxx


----------



## arj

Lisa84 said:


> MY twinnies are fraternal hun coz we had 2 eggs put back :) xxx

Duuuh I'm an idiot! :dohh: 

The list is called "when are you due and what are you having" in the multiples section. 
What is your 40 week due date? I'll add you to it


----------



## Lisa84

28th Jan :) xx


----------



## jogami

Lisa84 said:


> I had my scan yesterday and found out it was twins :) Its wasnt really unexpected because this is an IVF pregnancy and i had two embryos put back.
> 
> We knew that this pregnancy was probably going to be our only one so having twins feels like we have won the lottery :cloud9: xxxx

That is brilliant news Lisa! :D I love successful pcos stoeies! I have had pcos most of my life and know just how difficult ttc is with this disease.

Wishing you a very H&H 9 months and welcome to the multiples forum there's a special bunch of ladies here :flower:


----------



## Lisa84

Thank you hun xx PCOS is the devil!! :grr: xx


----------



## auntcarrie

san fran shan said:


> auntcarrie said:
> 
> 
> Do you want to know about the first time, or the second time?
> 
> I've kind of blocked out the second time... actually.... ;)
> 
> Twins twice?! Wow!! Both stories would be fun to read. But I would really love to hear about the *2nd* time you found out it was *twins!*Click to expand...

Well.... the second time was a complete and utter shock. We had some problems getting pregnant the first time so I was doing injectibles for ovulation and I credit that to twins the first time around.

The second time around, we decided to try for "just one more" on our own, no fertility doctors or injections etc. We were going to give ourselves 8 months to try, and if it didn't happen we were OK with having our two beauts. 

Two months later I was pregnant. My first set was 8 months old. 

We went for an early 6-week ultrasound and she saw a sac and also a "shadow of something - possibly blood or an unformed embryo" - but no heartbeat in the clear sac they saw. So we went back 10 days later for another ultrasound and we heard these words:

U/S tech: "I gotta tell you, I see two."
Me: "Two what?"
U/S tech: "Two heartbeats."
Me: "What??? No."
U/S tech: silent
Me: "No."
My husband in the room: silent
Me: "NO."
5 minutes later, Me: "I can't even look at you" (to my husband)
More silence

We walked out and the receptionists and nurses were all up in reception... They were very familiar with me as I had just been with them 8 months earlier with twins! So they see me crying (I'm sorry, I hate to admit it but I was crying... and not with joy) and say, "Oh no, how did it go???" And I just raised my hand with the #2. They were really great about it -- really encouraging etc and it was the first step towards acceptance. It took another couple of months for me to really accept it and honestly it's been a complete joy ever since. I love all 4 of my girls, and my life, MOST days.

Oh, and after the appointment my husband and I went out for burgers and fries and didn't talk about it again for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Toucansofsoda

let's see. 

we only had two fertilize, which was lucky. We were worried because we wanted to do tests, and with only two we didn't want to risk it, so we put them both in on the transfer day.

u/s #1: We found two sacs which surprised me that both blasts took.

u/s #2: We found two sacs, two heartbeats, and then the lady said, "wait, I think one split... we have a third, but it's hiding.. I can't get the heartbeat..."

We were in shock, disbelief. 

u/s #3: 3 heartbeats.... 

So, confirmation...

It's been about 10 days since then and it's still denial since I've not had any symptoms other than being tired and a little heartburn... maybe food aversion but no nausea. 

The journey continues... ;-)


----------



## san fran shan

auntcarrie - Your story is funny! I probably would have reacted the same way! Definitely something that I will keep in mind if we ever want to try for "just one more."

toucansofsoda - WOW! Congrats on triplets! Hopefully you will continue feeling good!


----------



## Debbie82

Love the stories.

My 2 are ivf so wasn't a total shock. However I was only allowed 2 embryos back as neither were great quality so I thought it was a miracle one took and two was beyond my wildest dreams.

However went on for scan, late due to traffic. Was nervous as hell just hoping and praying they could find a heartbeat. They turned screen away so couldn't see and all I could see was us tech pulling faces. I remember thinking it wasn't good and wish she'd just say. Anyway she swivelled screen around and asked what we saw, which was 2 blobs (one with the beginnings of limbs) both with hb's. Then came the happy tears!

Anyway my 2 crap graded embryos are beautiful 10 week old boys who are sound asleep upstairs :cloud9:


----------



## ClairHawkins

I already had six children but when i said i wanted one more as our younges had no one his own age he agreed, unfortunately my older son developed mental health problems so we decided to stop trying for the moment that was december in January I was trying to lose weight and couldnt and my friend asked me if i could be prgnant i said no way but did a test because i was a day late it was very very posative!!!! that night my husband dreampt it was twins I told him not to be so stupid :blush: At my 12 week scan i was convined that something was going to be wrong as I felt so ill and different than i had felt before I had never been so tired, i saw one baby and was so relived i just turned to smile at my husband and my son said thats 2! The woman went quiet and said he's right I was checking both had a heartbeat!!! omg I laughed cried and got sick all at the same time!!!! 

I have had lots of complications with these boys but it seems that the more that has happened the more determined i am to have them well and healthy if at all possible! Twins are so special I was so shocked to begin with That didnt sink in I hope we all get our babies out healthy and well!!!:hugs:


----------



## Lisa84

Debbie82 said:


> Love the stories.
> 
> My 2 are ivf so wasn't a total shock. However I was only allowed 2 embryos back as neither were great quality so I thought it was a miracle one took and two was beyond my wildest dreams.
> 
> However went on for scan, late due to traffic. Was nervous as hell just hoping and praying they could find a heartbeat. They turned screen away so couldn't see and all I could see was us tech pulling faces. I remember thinking it wasn't good and wish she'd just say. Anyway she swivelled screen around and asked what we saw, which was 2 blobs (one with the beginnings of limbs) both with hb's. Then came the happy tears!
> 
> Anyway my 2 crap graded embryos are beautiful 10 week old boys who are sound asleep upstairs :cloud9:

Debbie i had 2 grade 3 embies put back and im now pg with twins. When i had them put back i was soo convinced it couldnt have worked because of the quality and Hennie told me about you having low grade embies and having your boys. Your story is what gave me hope and now im here with my twinnies :) xxx


----------



## san fran shan

I love all the stories. Each and every one brings tears to my eyes!


----------



## arj

Debbie82 said:


> Love the stories.
> 
> My 2 are ivf so wasn't a total shock. However I was only allowed 2 embryos back as neither were great quality so I thought it was a miracle one took and two was beyond my wildest dreams.
> 
> However went on for scan, late due to traffic. Was nervous as hell just hoping and praying they could find a heartbeat. They turned screen away so couldn't see and all I could see was us tech pulling faces. I remember thinking it wasn't good and wish she'd just say. Anyway she swivelled screen around and asked what we saw, which was 2 blobs (one with the beginnings of limbs) both with hb's. Then came the happy tears!
> 
> Anyway my 2 crap graded embryos are beautiful 10 week old boys who are sound asleep upstairs :cloud9:

My SIL just paid $10,000 for a cycle of IVF, 7 embryos reached blastocyst and one of those was AA+ quality. They implanted just that one, and it took luckily, because the other 6 were disposed of, the lab tech said because they weren't top quality they wouldnt freeze them! Is that normal?


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Love reading all of your stories :)

Mine is pretty insane really. I found out that I was expecting twins during my FIRST scan at 37+2. They were induced two days later.

I found out that I was pregnant on 1st January 2010 at just gone midnight. I did have an inkling that I was pregnant and thought what a wicked way to bring in the new year, by doing a test. The result was mega mega faint and remained that way for a good two weeks but it was most definitely positive. I telephoned the midwife and got everything set up, she would come and visit me at home for each anti natal appointment. This is due to me being agoraphobic. I literally do not leave the house except for strolls round the neighbourhood, visiting the neighbours etc. I don't go out of my comfort zone.

The first 14 weeks were rough. I felt poorly 24/7. It was definitely different to my first pregnancy with my son - I sailed through that with very little nausea. This time I felt sure that I was carrying a little girl. I popped really really. About 6 weeks and I was already filling out. By 13 weeks I had a definite bump. I found a heartbeat at 9ish weeks on a home doppler. Not an angelsounds one - they were never any good for me during my first pregnancy so I bought one of those expensive ones the midwifes use. I used the doppler until about 30 weeks, sometimes I could have sworn I heard two heartbeats, I mentioned it to my midwife on one of her many visits, she always assured me that it would be my own heart or just the placenta/cord pulsating with the baby.

Midwife always felt my tummy, listened on the doppler, told me where baby was laying.. everything as you'd expect. Never once mentioned twins. She did always urge me to go to my ultrasound appointments - they were sent to me of course, I just never managed to make one. But still, she assured me that everything was fine, I was growing beautifully though a little on the small side. The small side for a SINGLETON bump, I must point out!! Toward the end, I'd say about 30 weeks, I was getting unbelievable pain in my ribs, almost as if something was bursting them apart. I couldn't lay, couldn't sit, couldn't stand, couldn't eat, couldn't sleep, couldn't take care of my 2 year old.. it was that bad. All I could do was cry. I mentioned this to my midwife and she couldn't understand why my ribs were hurting so much as she was sure the baby's head was down. She sorta brushed it off really and said it was just a bottom and my organs playing about. Pffft!

Anyway, at 37 weeks I collapsed at home and phoned 999. I was so SO sick and I couldn't move, couldn't breathe. Ambulance rushed me blue lighty nee norr style to hospital and as I was full term, they got me right into L&D which is where I was for hours while they checked over the bump, internal spectulum thingy, no dilation, they couldn't find out what was wrong with me. I was proper hyperventilating and my heart was going into SVT. Was scary. They decided to admit me and booked me in for an ultrasound TWO DAYS (!!!) later, to see if there was something wrong inside.

Sooooo... 37+2 and I'm wheelchaired to the ultrasound department. I was on my own as my husband was taking care of our son at home. I layed on the bed and asked if they could tell me the sex, she said she'd have a look! A few moments later she said "are you ready for a surprise then?" and I said.. "is it a girl? is it a girl?!" I was desperate for a girl! She said "I don't know but its twins" She knew I hadn't had any ultrasounds as it was obviously in my maternity records but I think I told her a hundred or so times before she even put the scanner to my tummy because I was so nervous. I just said "what?" really calmly. She scanned a bit more and said "I can't tell you anything besides its twins, they are too tightly curled up, I can't even see if they have all their limbs, all I know is there are two bodies and two heads" Not what you want to hear, that they can't even see limbs! By this point I was shaking in utter disbelief. My bump was tiny, you guys have probably seen it around in the forums. I was measuring small for a singleton, nevermind twins. I just could not believe it. Not even when she showed me the screen. Though there wasn't anything to see, she couldn't even get a picture. I didn't really say anything, was just dumbstruck. 

I was led back to my room, still not speaking. I was shaking for a good couple of hours afterwards. Thoughts running through my mind.. two babies... I haven't got a double pram. I haven't got two cots. Sure, I've got enough clothes because I'm a massive shopaholic when it comes to baby things (lol) but what?? Twins?? How the HELL did that happen. Are they okay? Do they have their limbs?? What sexes are they? Oh shit, I don't have two boys names, arrrghhh I don't want two more boys, what am I going to tell my husband? How will I cope with three children? Will I get a natural birth? When?! All these questions.

I phoned my husband and told him to sit down. I said "honey its twins" I'm not joking, he told me to fuck off. I was crying and crying.. he couldn't make out a word I was saying but I was muttering about how they don't know if they're healthy, they couldn't tell me anything except that theres two. He got a bit cross with how hysterical I was being and hung up. Cue me crying even more. I felt so alone. He did later apologise when he came into visit me. He was in shock too. He did come round to it quickly, he was totally calm when he arrived at the hospital later that day with our son. I wouldn't say he was thrilled.. hes not the thrilled type of person. But he was a comfort to me and hugs with my little man Henry was just what I needed after the day I was having!

The consultant came in to see me later and told me that twin 1 was head down and twin 2 was breech - which completely explained my rib agony and cause of my collapse and sickness. She said the fluid levels were very low and I have to have steriod injections over a 24 hour period and they would induce me on Thursday 25th of August. Soooo.. thats exactly what happened. Had a sweep on Wednesday night, 0cm dilated, Thursday morning a stretchy 4cm dilated, Thursday 1pm 5-6cm dilated, NO contractions whatsoever, drip and epidural in, contractions immediately and pushed the babies out within 4 hours. ABSOLUTELY delighted with my not one but two beautiful little girls, Liliah and Tallulah. 4lb14 and 4lb15, completely healthy, needing no help and we were home two days later.

Definitely one to tell the grandkids :)


----------



## LesleyL

holy crap Henrysmum! i think you officially get the award for craziest story on here! I could not imagine not knowing until....or almost until delivery. And for you being told you were so small, even for a singleton, your twins were really great weights!


----------



## san fran shan

Yep, great story Henrysmum!! I could barely wait til my 7 week appointment to see inside! So happy that your girls are healthy and your story has such a happy ending!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I was very lucky it all turned out okay :) Thank goodness I didn't go into labour without knowing!


----------



## Mea

arj said:


> Debbie82 said:
> 
> 
> Love the stories.
> 
> My 2 are ivf so wasn't a total shock. However I was only allowed 2 embryos back as neither were great quality so I thought it was a miracle one took and two was beyond my wildest dreams.
> 
> However went on for scan, late due to traffic. Was nervous as hell just hoping and praying they could find a heartbeat. They turned screen away so couldn't see and all I could see was us tech pulling faces. I remember thinking it wasn't good and wish she'd just say. Anyway she swivelled screen around and asked what we saw, which was 2 blobs (one with the beginnings of limbs) both with hb's. Then came the happy tears!
> 
> Anyway my 2 crap graded embryos are beautiful 10 week old boys who are sound asleep upstairs :cloud9:
> 
> My SIL just paid $10,000 for a cycle of IVF, 7 embryos reached blastocyst and one of those was AA+ quality. They implanted just that one, and it took luckily, because the other 6 were disposed of, the lab tech said because they weren't top quality they wouldnt freeze them! Is that normal?Click to expand...

I'm really surprised they didn't freeze any as we were told anything that made it as far as blastocyst would be frozen, as lower grade embryos would not make it that far!! My twins are 2 frozen blastocysts!


----------



## Debbie82

Lisa84 said:


> Debbie i had 2 grade 3 embies put back and im now pg with twins. When i had them put back i was soo convinced it couldnt have worked because of the quality and Hennie told me about you having low grade embies and having your boys. Your story is what gave me hope and now im here with my twinnies :) xxx

That's lovely news Lisa - congrats! I know I searched high and low for success stories after my et but struggled. It just shows how inaccurate embryo grading is:winkwink: xx


arj said:


> My SIL just paid $10,000 for a cycle of IVF, 7 embryos reached blastocyst and one of those was AA+ quality. They implanted just that one, and it took luckily, because the other 6 were disposed of, the lab tech said because they weren't top quality they wouldnt freeze them! Is that normal?

I know they tend to freeze high graded embryos and the threshold is higher than what they have for a fresh embryo transfer. 

I think the cut off is too high for freezing. My boys would've been deemed too low grade for freezing but here they are perfect xx


----------



## ahbon

As far as I'm aware blastocysts are 5day embryos and some clinics don't freeze until day 6 so it depends on quality and growth so yes I've heard of people not having anything to freeze.

My twins were seen at a scan on Xmas eve (6+2 I think it was) after a bleed, we thought we were loosing the pregnancy again :( Everyone in the room except me was crying when they saw two heart beats in place....... we had had 3embryos, 2 blastocysts and a compacted morula put back, but I had been told at my age, 39 I'd just be lucky to get pregnant with my own eggs!. Hubby and I went to have lunch as didn't want to just go straight home, think we phoned my parents and said how do you both fancy holding a baby each next Xmas.........we just sat for ages saying oh my god twins...... oh my god...... did that really just happen? etc thinking back it was so funny and so so happy!


----------



## Bumblebee117

loving this thread! :)


----------



## arj

ahbon said:


> As far as I'm aware blastocysts are 5day embryos and some clinics don't freeze until day 6 so it depends on quality and growth so yes I've heard of people not having anything to freeze.
> 
> My twins were seen at a scan on Xmas eve (6+2 I think it was) after a bleed, we thought we were loosing the pregnancy again :( Everyone in the room except me was crying when they saw two heart beats in place....... we had had 3embryos, 2 blastocysts and a compacted morula put back, but I had been told at my age, 39 I'd just be lucky to get pregnant with my own eggs!. Hubby and I went to have lunch as didn't want to just go straight home, think we phoned my parents and said how do you both fancy holding a baby each next Xmas.........we just sat for ages saying oh my god twins...... oh my god...... did that really just happen? etc thinking back it was so funny and so so happy!

Great story!!! What is a compacted morula? Never heard of that before!
Also what gestation did you have your babies?


----------



## kcb920

We just went in for our 20 week anatomy scan this Tuesday (7/3) at 23 weeks because that was when I was due for my monthly checkup, we aren't finding out the gender so we just figured we would do them at the same time so we don't have to go in and wait for them 2 times. 

The ultrasound tech took us back a little later than my scheduled appointment (like normal). She put the gel on my stomach and put the wand up for a few seconds. She then put the wand down and asked to be excused and left the room. We weren't too concerned we just thought I was further along. She came back and said "this is going to take a little longer, you are having twins" it was a complete shock but we are really excited. Our whole family was really surprised and I called my mom first and she didn't believe me so I had to text her photos of the sonogram pics with "Baby A" and "Baby B" titles at the top. The funny thing is Sunday we ordered the crib and Tuesday my MIL called to order a second one. :happydance:


----------



## wondertwins

I went to my gynecologist for my annual exam and to refill my prescription of BCP. Before the exam, they had me do the preliminary stuff -- pee in a cup, take my blood pressure, etc. That's how I discovered I was pregnant. Because I was on the pill and because DH and I were not planning to have _any _children together, I was shocked. (I have a 12 year old son from my first marriage.)

I spoke to the doctor for a brief moment while still in shock. He suggested I have a trans-vaginal U/S to figure out how far along I was. Something had obviously gone wonky while I was on the pill so I was clueless. 

About 15 minutes later, I was laying on the table trying to figure out how I was going to tell DH. The tech was doing her work quietly with the screen turned away from me. At one point, she turned on the sound, and I could hear "woosh, woosh, woosh." I knew exactly what that sound was. Despite the shock of it all, that sound was so beautiful that I started to relax. A few minutes later, she turned the sound on again, and I heard the "woosh, woosh, woosh" again. I just thought she was being very diligent in getting good measurements.

When she was finished, she told me that I was 6 weeks pregnant. Then she said, "are you ready for another surprise?" Without waiting for me to answer, she swiveled the screen towards me and plain as day there were two distinct sacs and two distinct little beans. I instantly started to laugh and cry simultaneously. It was too absurd to be true.

I waited a couple days to tell DH. I sat him down and told him I was pregnant. I thought he was going to hyperventilate. Then I handed him two U/S pictures. He stared at them for a minute still not sure how to react to the news. 

Me: "Do you know what you're looking at?"
Him: "Yeah. It's a baby."
Me: "Yes. It's a baby. But, can you read what it says on there?" 
Him: *squinting and reading slowly* "B-a-b-y A"
Me: "Now go to the next picture. Can you read what that says?"
Him: *still squinting * "B-a-b-y OH MY GOD!"

In retrospect it was one of the funniest moments of our entire relationship. It's crazy to think how much our lives have changed in the last 12 months. We adore our boys to pieces, and I feel like they were truly meant to be a part of our family. :flower:


----------



## BabyBG

This pregnancy was a huge surprise for us as we only did it unprotected once and my daughter is just coming up to one. Haven't felt as sick as I did with her but then had some bleeding so went in for an early scan. Hubby and I were afraid of another blighted as my first pregnancy I miscarried. Big sac, no baby. :(

So I was relieved when my hubby exclaimed he could see something but then the lady said, "I hope this is good news...." and I'm thinking, it's a baby, of course we are happy. But then she said, " there are two and they are identical!". OMG! Hubby just kept saying, "no way! No way!" I was shocked! No ivf, no history of twins, no reason to think there were two. Crazy! I'm going to have 3 under the age of 2. Yikes!!


----------



## Tigger Momma

Well, My husband and I were talking with the sonographer about how nervous we were because we had a stillborn last september and a miscarriage recently so we were worried, My husband said, weve just lost two kids and we really want this to work, I "though" it would be funny if there were two kids in there, and low and behold the sonographer says, I dont know if you know this BUT you are having twins:) my husband starts crying and Im an in shock, literal shock, I tell her shes lying and is she sure and she shows me the proof and we are both floored and over joyed, we told every immediate family member we have, we were and are sooo overjoyed


----------



## Wallie

Great thread and I really enjoyed reading all your stories.


----------



## DragonflyWing

DH and I had joked about twins, and it had crossed my mind when I first found out I was pregnant (lines on HPT were pretty dark)...but I honestly didn't think I would actually have two in there. The odds were so low (1 set of fraternal twins in my entire extended family) that it seemed improbable.

Went to have a dating scan at approx 7 weeks, and as soon as the ultrasound tech put the transducer on my belly, I saw what looked like two sacs. Of course, I don't know much about ultrasounds, so I figured I didn't know what I was seeing. 

After a few minutes the tech asked to do a transvaginal scan, and within a few minutes he said "Ok, I see a sac, which is good...here's the thing. There are two!" DH popped his head over the tech's shoulder and was like "Twins?!?" and I said a curse word :blush:. We were so shocked!

At that point, it was too early to see the fetal poles, so they scheduled me for a follow-up scan to confirm. We went today and saw both babies with strong heartbeats :D


----------



## MummyPony

Wonderful thread! Congratulations everyone xxx


----------



## May2011Mommy

I had a feeling that I was having twins.

When we went into the ultrasound room I made sure my son who was 14 months at the time was there. For some reason, I thought it would be a magical moment...I wanted to show him the screen so he could see his new brother/sister....

THE SECOND the lights went dim, I laid down, and the ultrasound equipment went in, my son went crazy. Crying at the top of his lungs. My husband was panicked. The doctor tried to tell us (over my screaming son) that she had her own kids and not to worry and that my son was probably just scared that I was laying down and that the doctor was doing something. And then, when the images popped up. There they were. My uterus looked so full. The doctor, asked the nurse if she saw it too, and they said twins. I smiled at my husband like "see, I am not crazy" BUT he pretty much started crying bc my son was still screaming and the thought of two more was a little overwhelming.

Now that the news has settled a little. We are excited.

And, just to add, natural twins.


----------



## san fran shan

I loved this thread and now there are a lot of new twin mommies over here, so I thought I would try to revive it. Please share your story! They make me cry every time!


----------



## 3rdbabybump

It's funny they make me cry too, happy tears. 
I was wondering if all you twin mommies could answer a question for me. Did any of you have any super early indications/thoughts you might be having twins? Ovulation bleeding for the first time ever. Even after BFPs any thoughts you might have been carrying two?

Thanks


----------



## san fran shan

I had zero indications. HCG levels didn't tell anything, I wasn't overly sick, nothing. The only way I knew was at my 7 week early ultrasound.


----------



## BabyBG

Found out at 11 weeks after a bleed scare. We were clueless; no twins in families, no fertility treatment, morning sickness was less than with my first. Only thing that even might have been a sign was how tired I was. Funnily joked to my hubby about it being twins when we were headed in for the scan. He just said,'Dont say that!' As we were due to move overseas in Sept. The sonographer said,' I hope this is good news...' And I was thinking, as long as there is a baby, we are happy. The she said,'there are two heartbeats' with a big grin, 'and they are identical.' I just kept saying 'WHAT?!' and hubby just looked shocked but was dead excited as soon as we left. Needles. To say we aren't moving until they are here and given the all clear! 

Twin boys!!


----------



## jackie2012

i was exhausted and had MS for the first few weeks but it wasn't nearly as bad as it was with my prior pregnancy. And i was an emotional mess lol i kept saying i am never like this until the last part of my pregnancy is this one ever different from the others. lol i should have clued in there. 

Everything was tracking with my due date up until about 16 weeks and my doctor noticed my uterus was measuring bigger than it should. both of us put it off to this being my 4th pregnancy. 

The day before my 20 week anatomy scan i went in to see my doc for a check up and he said wow your uterus has really grown. so he asked are you sure about your dates and i was like yes i write everything down or else i forget. and showed him my day planner with my LMP. and he said "well either your wrong or there's two in there" and i started laughing at him and i was like yeah right my uterus is just all stretched out from my other babies. He tried looking for another heartbeat but could never find the other one and i was like "see only one".

So the next day i went to my scan and the tech excuses herself and goes and calls my doctor. She comes back in an continues the scan the whole time i'm thinking oh no whats wrong but all she would say is i have to wait until the doctor gets back to me. She leaves again when the doctor calls back and then comes back in and said "I don't know if you were expecting this or if you'll take this as good news or bad news, but your having twins! congratulations." and me i was in complete shock all i said was "their both okay? nothings wrong with them?"
and she said "yes they are both healthy and doing fine." and i said "okay that's good you had me worried something was wrong"

Then she turned the screen so i could see them and i feel in love with them right there. she made me a video and lots of pics to take home and the commented. "your the calmest person i ever told that, usually it's either people are really surprised or happy or devastated you took that very well are you sure you didn't have any idea?" and i said "i think i am just in shock right now.lol"

As soon as i got out of there i called my best friend and as soon as i said twins i started crying and completely melted down i had no clue how the heck i was going to manage two more. i think i cried for about 2 or 3 weeks before i finally got excited about it. and now that they are here i just feel so blessed.


----------



## HLanders

We had no clue... Our first ultrasound was at 4.5 weeks, because of a previous miscarriage and my husbands insistence. There was a tiny black dot, the Dr said it was too early to actually see anything... but that black dot was probably it. We left the Dr's office on cloud 9... I could not take my eyes off that dot. As soon as we stepped out of his office I said, "Hey babe... if the Dr thinks that little black dot is a baby... then what is THAT little black dot?" My husband immediately says, "Twins?" Which scared the ever loving crap out of me, so I said, "Nope, the Dr was only concerned about THAT dot... the other one must be nothing."

We had a follow-up the next week, so 5.5 weeks... we get to the Dr's office, another internal U/S. Immediately my DH and I see two black blobs as the Dr moves the wand around. Sure enough... the Dr says "Gemini!" I could hardly believe it. I think I was in denial for the entire rest of the appointment, my husband couldn't stop laughing. He thought it was wonderful and funny... I thought it was terrifying and scary. My main problem was thinking that twins runs a higher risk of miscarriage, and already having gone through that I didn't want to start loving two babies, when we might loose one or both.

Once I saw two heartbeats at the next appointment, all my worry of loss went away and I just fell in love. We told our family via Skype (we were living in Germany at the time) by showing them tiny pairs of Converse. There's a video in the first post on my blog, the link is below.


----------



## Lisa84

Aww H i just watched ur skype vid and it made me :cry: It reminded. Me of when we told our parents and what there reactions were :) How great that you will always have that vid :) xxx


----------



## san fran shan

I just watched the video too! Amazing! I am crying now. We told my parents over the phone and I wish I could have seen their reactions!


----------



## arj

I watched the video not expecting to cry at all... FAIL! Im crying and it's only 9am!!!!!
And she was right too, two girls!!


----------



## arj

I had no idea I was having twins, I had a flat tummy still at 13 weeks and was feeling like there wasnt even gonna be one baby let alone two! I nearly DIED of shock! So happy now :) hCG levels were low, morning sickness minimal, the only thing was that I was SO tired all the time. I thought that was just cos I was getting soft!
A scan is really the only way of knowing, and usually if you think your'e having twins, you're not!


----------



## AngelUK

We had been trying for 3 and a half years before we went to have ourselves checked out at a private clinic. For several reasons we then did IUI with fertility meds to up the chances. So though we knew there was a chance of twins, we didn't really think this would happen. We went to have a 8 week or so scan and that is where the tech discovered it. She said oh congratulations there are two in there. And I said, are you sure? And she said, Yep have a look. And she showed us the screen where we could see and then hear the little heartbeats. OH was so shocked he had to sit down lol. But as soon as we left the clinic, we were both like walking on air, we were so happy! We knew that this pregnancy would likely be my only one since we cannot really afford more IUIs or even IVFs. So having twins was an incredibly stroke of luck. I am not religious and nor is OH but we feel so blessed! We are totally besotted with our boys :)


----------



## nyba

I had a positive test at home so went in to the gyn and did the regular tests. She wrote me a scrip for the ultrasound and I went in at about 6 weeks. I was already pretty traumatized because as I drove to the doctor's office, someone sideswiped my car and broke off my mirror. By the time I got to the clinic, I was running late, shaky from the car stuff and totally distracted thinking about all the insurance paperwork, etc. As I was laying there, the tech said to me in Spanish, "There is the sac and it's early but it looks fine. And the other sac looks good too." I couldn't quite believe what I heard and said to her "Wait, Spanish isn't my first language. Are you saying there are TWO in there?" She started smiling and turned the monitor so I could see both of them.

It was a COMPLETE and utter shock. No fertility treatments, no twins on my side or his side so it had never even crossed my mind. I left the clinic shaking and alternating between laughing and a little bit teary and in total shock. For about a week after, I would randomly blurt out "Holy S##t" when I thought about it:blush:

It really didn't seem real until I heard both heartbeats at the 2nd US.


----------



## hopingforit

I took Clomid + Ovidrel + IUI so I knew there was an increased chance of twins but it was only something like 8%. My 14dpiui bloodwork came back at 297 and when I went to the beta base, it seemed a bit high but honestly, I didn't think anything of it. DH kept telling me for the next 3 weeks that we were having twins (not because of the beta number but just his feeling) and I would tell him every time that chances were so low and that I was definitely pregnant with a single baby. I had absolutely no idea. In fact, when it came to my 7 week ultrasound, he said he only came to see the twins. I really wasn't having very bad morning sickness or exaggerated symptoms at that time. It was mainly just normal pregnancy feelings and in fact, I had 10xs worse nausea in my pregnancy that I m/c so I was sure it was only one baby. Well, I had never had a pregnancy u/s so when she started and she was moving between 2 sacs, I thought it was just 1 sac and it was showing different angles or something. :dohh: Then, the tech says, there are two there. I was like yup I see that. She then looked me straight in the eyes and said NO - there are two there. I'm like...twins? And of course DH is just sitting there acting like, I told you so. He wasn't shocked at all. Anyway, this was my birthday...so what a birthday present. My dad was up visiting for it and I just got home and started crying. I was so happy and shaking and he started crying. It was wonderful. Then I called my mother and sister, who were both at the same place and I tell my them that I'm pregnant and of course I got oh congratulations but as soon as I said both heartbeats were good, my mom starts screaming over the speaker "WHAT - OMG". It was hilarious. Finding out I was having two was the best birthday present ever. I doubt anything could ever top that.


----------



## tweety pie

I booked in for a private scan at 9 weeks as i had terrible bleeding early on in the pregnancy and was worried that everything was ok.
I went with my mum as OH works away and whilst the sonographer was scanning me he went real quite and i thought OMG something is wrong and then he said i have found another heartbeat and my mum said " TWINS" really loud, she frightened me more than what he had just said. I rang OH and he thought i was joking... hardly a joking matter lol, but the best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## ShelbyLC

At 3dpo, I had a feeling I was pregnant. You can't really even know at that point, but I _knew._ I got my BFP at 4w exactly. At 6w I had this really weird feeling that I was carrying twins. At that point, I'd alreay told SIL, my mom, and a few friends at work that I was pregnant (and of course OH knew). I mentioned to them that I felt like it was twins, and each of them - except OH - said I was crazy and it was definitely just one. At 8+2 I had my bloodwork done and my doctor pulled out her little handheld ultrasound machine to peek at the baby.

We saw one little baby with a healthy heartbeat. As she was putting the machine away, I jokingly asked, "Didn't see two in there, did you?" She said that she hadn't, but she also hadn't been looking. I didn't ask her to check again.

At 9+1, I had a small mental breakdown, cried all over OH's shoulder (while hanging out of the running shower, soaking wet - poor OH) and said, "How in the world and I going to raise a baby?" *A* baby!

The next day (9+2) was our dating scan. OH was with me and we went into the US room and I got on the table. The sonographer got things ready, I pulled my shirt up and pushed my pants down a little, and she squirted the goo on my belly. As she was lowering the wand onto my belly, I once again jokingly said, "Let's check and see if there are two!" At that moment, the wand touched, and up popped the image on the screen - of TWO little black blobs!

The sonographer asked if this was our first scan, and I said yes, and then I said, "That's two, isn't it?" and she said yes. I turned to look at OH and said, "I told you! I called it!" And while I'd felt like it was twins, I of course was freaking out, because - hello - TWO BABIES. Double the stuff! Double the money! But all the time OH and I were paying attention to each other and basically over and over saying, "Two!" the sonographer was very quiet.

I noticed they were sharing a sack and happily said, "That means they're identical, right?" and she nodded but didn't say much. She printed us out a lot of pictures and sent us out to the waiting room while she got the doctor. After a few minutes, the doctor called us into her office and sat us down and explained that I was now considered high risk, the babies were sharing a sac with no seperating membrane (mo/mo twins), and she would have to transfer me to a high risk OB. I actually started crying because I love my doctor and suddenly I'm high risk and I'm expecting _twice as many babies_ as I was thought!

We spent the rest of the day telling family and friends and it was quite funny in a way, because I called SIL and said, "Remember that thing I said about how I felt like it was twins, and everyone said I was crazy? Well I'M NOT CRAZY! IT'S TWINS." :haha:

Of course at 12 weeks we found out that there is actually a thin seperating membrane and that made life so much calmer! But that whole day was just incredibly exciting and scary. These two girls are really giving me a run for my money with this pregnancy! I'm sure I'll have gray hairs before they're a year old :haha:


----------



## facey

I laughed and cried reading all your post. God bless and keep you all and your precious ones!

i am 7wks 2 days pregnant with baby #2, like shelbylc just have a strong feeling there are 2 in me. No symptoms at all, just very tired and my boobs feel full and heavy. had no symptoms with my first not even breast changes. My dh thinks i am crazy because there is really a slim chance for me having twins. i guess i will find out in four days


----------



## amjon

I had a feeling all along it was twins. At Thanksgiving I told my mom we would find out how many at our first scan. We went to the MFM at 8 weeks and took us back for the scan. She started by measuring my cervix, then moved up and was measuring the baby. I thought, "Oh, there's only one" and was quite disappointed. She then moved the wand a bit and said, "Oh, what is this?" I knew right away she had found a second baby. She then measured that baby. :)


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats to all the twin mommies on here, each of your stories are amazing and I really enjoyed reading them. 

I did IVF and transferred two blasts so I wasn't surprised when they told me both took. My DH on the other hand didn't think it would be twins, I believed it would be from day 1. The doctor gave us 60% chance of achieving pregnancy and only 30% chance of twins. I had my beta test at 5 weeks and I felt that it confirmed twins but DH still wouldn't believe. Our first ultrasound was at 8 weeks and as soon as she inserted the probe I saw the two sacs and two babies. I screamed out that it was twins before she could even speak. I was ecstatic since it took 3 years to get pregnant and given my age (36) I felt we were running out of time. I always wanted 2 kids, a boy and a girl, and figured that this may be our only chance of having our dream family. And we were very lucky as it turns out it is a boy and a girl. :cloud9:


----------



## san fran shan

This is a fun thread that needs to be revived after we get a bunch of new twin mommies on here!


----------



## WoolyJules

Hi ladies,

Loving these stories, happy to keep it going...
For me it was quite a shock... If I'm totally honest it all was!

It was very early in a new relationship, we'd been dating for a while but things started to get more serious just before Christmas. Due to the timing I hadn't had a chance to start on the pill but wasn't worrying too much because we were using condoms. On the 26th one split! 
We went straight to the clinic on the morning of the 27th and picked up the morning after pill. Taken within 12 hours it's something like 99.5% effective! I also started on ceravette the next day which stops periods.

Even though I was on the pill we were still being extra careful with condoms and I wasn't expecting to get a period so didn't think anything of it.
I was utterly exhausted but just put it down to Januaryitis and working too hard...
Then in mid feb I was almost sick at the smell of a glass of red wine! At that point I thought I perhaps I should test... 
An immediate positive! Over 9wks gone!

I was pretty shocked to say the least but the overwhelming feelings were joy and excitement... Complicated a fair bit by the fact that we had broken up only a few days earlier! 
I booked in for a private scan at the weekend and my two closest friends came with me for support. I felt I had to see proof before I could properly believe it and before I had the courage to tell my ex.

When the first baby popped up on the screen, heart beating and waving away I turned to my friends and we were just so excited... I looked back at the screen and the lady doing the sonograph asked 'did you just see that?' I shook my head then she said 'Well, you're having twins!'

I just started laughing! I honestly couldn't stop... It was all just so surreal!

That was quite a conversation to have with my ex! 

We had our first NHS scan last Tuesday and they are Mono/Di. When I think about the odds on all of this happening it's just crazy... To be pregnant in the first place let alone twins! I can only think that it's meant to happen.

I just feel so blessed and lucky. My ex and his whole family have just been so amazing and supportive. Although we certainly didn't intend for any this to happen I do believe everything will work out.

Now to get these wee ones through the next 5 months safely... and then the real adventure can begin!

xxx


----------



## Lola_1986

I found out I was preg via a clear blue test at home which showed I was 1-2weeks. Both myself and my hubby were thrilled as we have a now 8month old lb hi is so goo and decided we wanted to try for another. Luckily the doc had put me on the cerazette pill. We decided to stop taking it mid way through the cycle and we weren't sure if I could even fall pregnant yet as I was bf my lb and had t had a period since we conceived him! All ov test were neg so we just figured we'd give it a go n what will be will be (this is how we fell preg with Lucas).
I called the doc who arranged for me to go for bloods on Wed. Doc called me on the Thurs and said HCG was very low and suspected an ectopic preg but sent me for more bloods on Mon. She then called again Tues to conf HCG had increased nicely and booked me at midwife and scan as she suspected I was around 9wks preg not 3-4. 
Hubby and I were so relieved to hear all was going well and as twins dont run in the family, we never have it a thought!
Scan day arrived and we were both anxious to see that our baby was ok as it had been a very stressful few wks since finding out we were preg. The sonographer put the doppler on my belly and instantly said 'Congratulations, it's twins' my hubby and I looked at each other in shock n he said to the sono 'you're joking' obv sono laughed n said' no I'm deadly serious look' pointed at the screen n showed us our 2 babies with beating hearts both in their own sacs. I said 'Holy Sh*t' burst into tears n the sono stopped and asked if I was ok n I said I was over the moon and overwhelmed! Hubby went a paler shaed of white, before looking back at me and we were both grinning like Cheshire cats and still are now :hugs:
The scan confirmed I was 8+4 which worked out perfectly from my dates & clear blue, doc assumed I was further along coz HcG more then trebled and now we know why haha.
I've had a few complications but pleased to say I'm now 13wks, babies are perfect and I can now enjoy the rest of my pregnancy stress free (ish) lol.

Sorry for the long post ladies, I'm just so proud of my story and how far me & hubby have come since thinking we had list our baby then finding out we're blessed with 2, it's the most amazing, yet surreal feeling we have ever had!

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## san fran shan

Love the stories! Thanks ladies :) I get teary eyed with each one!


----------



## AngelUK

^Me too and broody! lol Love the stories ladies. Keep them coming :)


----------



## ShelbyLC

AngelUK said:


> ^Me too and broody! lol Love the stories ladies. Keep them coming :)

Same! I told OH yesterday that I want another and he said, "Uhhh...." :haha:


----------



## Babyduo

I found out I was pregnant with a home pregnancy test that was positive day of missed period. I am always sick with my pregnancies but I got sick earlier than normal but the thing that made me wonder was the fatigue. I was so much more tired than other pregnancies. I told my husband something was different he said "you are just getting older". About 5 weeks pregnant I had a dream I was having twins. I went in to my first appointment at 11 weeks and told the doctor about my dream and the fatigue. My husband thought I was crazy! She did a quick exam but didn't say anything. She Then Did an US in the room. She said "just what I thought" and I knew! She turned the screen and said here is your baby and here is your second baby. My husband didn't believe her and said let me see them both at the same time. When she showed them both to him he went quiet and didn't say anything for a long time! He was excited to find out later we were having identical boys since we have only 1 boy and 5 girls now!


----------



## luna_19

this is a great thread! :)

I was on clomid so I knew it was a possibility but I had put that at the back of my mind since we had been trying for so long. I got a very dark bfp at 15 dpo and a 2-3 weeks on a digi the same day. Lots of people around here were telling me it would be twins but I didn't believe it. Went for my first scan at 6+1. The tech told hubby he had to wait outside for the first bit. As soon as she started the scan she pulled the monitor so I couldn't see it but then told me everything was fine because I must have looked really worried. After she was done getting all the measurements and heartbeats she called my hubby in and showed us our two little beans! I was really shocked, I started crying and shaking and there was my hubby with this huge grin on his face :haha:

I was still in shock as we were leaving (and for a few days afterwards). The first thing I said as we walked out of the building was "how are we going to take care of two?". He said it will be fine then told me excitedly "now we get to buy two of everything!"


----------



## MellyH

I found out at my first scan two days ago! The OB was sneaky and showed me one first, described the sac, showed me the heartbeart, and then was like "Then if I move over heeeeeere, there's a second one!" and kind of rolled off the first sac and onto the second one, so they hadn't been on screen at the same time yet for me to see for myself :lol: I just laughed and said "Oh my God" a lot and laughed some more. I definitely remember wiping a tear at some point, but I think it was a happy tear.


----------



## lanet

Hi melly, I'm only 6 weeks 4 days but still pretty close to you! 
I did ivf and put back 2 embryos so definitely knew there was a 50/50 chance. I found out in the emergency room last week after some bleeding. The tech never said a word, just changed "number of fetuses" from 1 to 2! And starting measuring fetus a and fetus b. Dh and I caught on right away! We got to see 2 strong heartbeats yesterday! This explains why I'm a least having trouble buttoning my pants!


----------



## MellyH

Yayyyyyy for two heartbeats, how wonderful :D

Yes, I'm already in my 'fat' pants. :lol:


----------



## MommyGrim

I had the WORST morning sickness ever. I literally thought I was dying. I was throwing up constantly, I had already lost about 15 lbs and was just all over ill. We knew we were pregnant for a while and and I got a GOOD line at 10dpo, but just thought we had a good sticky! I constantly kept joking with OH after that that we were having twins, just as a joke though (he didn't think it was funny :haha:). I remember feeling like I could feel all of my joints grinding against my bones and I felt like I was going to die. I called my OB and they said I needed to go to the ER. So I dropped off DD with my dad and went in. My mom worked in the building over from the ER so she met us there and they got me in after an hour(horrible ER). They ran some tests on me, and gave me some anti-nausea meds and said that because I hadn't had an u/s done, they'd do one just to make sure everything was ok. We didn't know how long we were going to wait until the u/s so my mom ended up leaving since my dad was getting sick and DD was destroying the house :haha:. So after my mom left they wheeled me into the room and had a look and I saw two immediately, but I was thinking "Surely there's not two in there." And then the tech said "Um, yep, there's two in there." I just started hysterically laughing! OH looked like he'd seen a ghost! After the scan they wheeled me back into my room and the only thing I could think of was "Omg, I can't think of ONE girl name, now I'm going to have to think of two!" :haha: We were in shock but happy. We live an hour from the hospital, and we didn't tell my parents we were on our way to surprise them. My mom asked me how the baby was and I was like "Oh, the baby is great! The other one is doing awesome too!" And she didn't believe me! :rofl: It took me over an hour to convince her I wasn't kidding with her! We went in a week later for my NT scan and got to see them! :kiss: Loved them ever since! 

I also didn't need to come up with two girl names since we only had one! :oneofeach:

Edit: Forgot to add, there were twins in my mom's side, wayyyyyy back and I had no idea until I told my grandma, who told me we actually had a few!


----------



## xxshellsxx

I was on clomid so the chance was 7% higher than 'spontaneous' plus there are 4 sets on the maternal side.

Monday 7th july at approx 11.20am i am lying on the bed in the epu holding DH's hand just praying there was a heartbeat. I had 2 episodes of 24 hour spotting (only ever pink in CM) and pretty bad cramping the weeks before. The nurse (my FS nurse) then turns the screen saying 'take a look'.... I was so happy as she wouldn't have turned the screen if there was no heartbeat... As i looked up and saw the screen i could clearly see the two sacks!! I said 'OMG thats twins' and burst into tears! lol DH then put his head in his hands and cried too. The Nurse then said... 'oh hang on....' DH nearly fell off his seat saying there better not be 3 in there lol Then she went 'oh no... it's ok lol' Can honestly say i had waited so long for that moment i will never ever forget it :cloud9::cloud9:

I wish i could have had pictures but they don't do them in the EPU - she allowed us to take a picture of the screen of the two sacks, but to get that position you can't really see either of the babies in the picture. I can't wait til Thursday 31st July (6 days and counting lol) to see them again and actually have pictures of my little ones xxx


----------



## tinker81

hi ok i will tell you from the start!! it took us 6 years to get our little girl faith who is 3 years old now. Even clomid didn't work! in that time we lost 2 babies. but we got blessed with faith and then we lost again after trying for another. Then we got blessed with thomas. he is 12 months now. we found out i was pregant again 6 months but becaues of all the mc i always get early scans. so there i was on the bed at 7 weeks saying can you see the heartbeat yet and she said yes i can see it and also i can see another one! omg i nearly fell off the bed lol i really don't know why i was so shocked i am i twin and we have 14 sets of twins in my side of the family!! then after i sat out side then it hit me omg 4 under 4's i just laughted i am so excited :dance: i still can not belive its me thats been blessed with 4 children after all the years of sadness of not even having one and all the losses:cry: i am on :cloud9: my twins are mo/di due in 10 to 12 weeks x xxxx


----------



## savvysaver

I loved reading all the stories on this thread!

After ttc for over 1 year and having a m/c last December I finally booked an appointment with an RE. I had my first appointment when I was 8dpo and joked that I wish I was already pregnant. I got my BFP the very next day! Luckily for me they kept me as a patient even though they didn't do anything for me. They brought me in for an ultrasound at 7w2d, I had already joked with my hubby that it was twins and had strong feelings that it might be twins, but figured I wasn't that lucky. I just hoped that there was an actual baby and strong heartbeat. I was super nervous and the tech started the ultrasound, she was asking us questions and then said "Did you do anything different this month?" I said "no" and she said "Well I see two"...ummm...I said "two what??" Two babies, two heartbeats...I couldn't believe it...my wish came true! I immediately asked if my hubby was still standing up and then I kept repeating, "are you sure?" Here I am at 13 weeks and I am still in shock that I am lucky enough to be pregnant with twins! :)


----------

